# Two Week Review



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

The last two weekends have been very successful for hunting/fishing. Last Friday I managed to go dove hunting for the first time with a friend. We got to take a shot at one bird and missed him. I went back out for the evening hunt and saw one flying and I got take a shot at him and I got him. My first dove. I was super stoked. Then the next day I went fishing with my Step-Dad for the first time this summer. We hit up a section of the Weber that I have always had success. The water was super low. My step-dad decided to fly fish and I stuck with the good ol' spinning rod. Fishing was slow. I showed my step-dad a hole that I have pulled some descent fish out of. He tossed his hopped in there and managed get snagged up on a a tree on the opposite side of hole. So he went to get unstuck and found out that he was snagged up on a hornets nest. Needless to say he got bit all over. Thank god he isn't allergic to them. He got one right on the eye. It was swollen up he could barely see out of it. I have never heard him swear like a sailor before. It was funny as he!! to hear him. After putting some mud on his bites to try and soothe the pain, he found another little hole and did manage to pull a 17 inch brown. He was so excited. He hasn't caught a fish that size in a very long time. It was super cool to get out there. I managed to catch 3 fish. Two around the 12-13 inch range and a nice 19 incher. This last weekend I got a little border collie puppy. We got him from the Pet Super Adoption. So I took him out grouse hunting yesterday. He did awesome. He didn't flinch when we shot at some birds. My hunting buddy and I managed to get two birds. Again another first for me. I can't even count how many we flushed out but couldn't get any clear shots. It was awesome to be out there. Can't wait to get back out next weekend. Photos to come for the grouse hunt.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work and great pics!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Crash, nice to see you had some success.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done crash, glad you fun! "First times" are always awesome, still remember all of mine!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Crash! Nice Dove, Dog and Fish!!! Looks like early fall is treating you good!


----------

